# Epic FAIL !



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

My first shot at hatching ( Quail ) was a HUGE fail . 29 eggs = 0 hatch.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry! The old adage is If first you don't succeed, try try again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you tell us all about your setup we may be able to give you tips on how to prevent that from happening. 

If the birds had been breeding long enough you should have had something hatch. Did you candle? What did you use to measure temps and humidity.

I knew someone that tried for years to hatch something, she failed every time until she got some decent instruments to keep track of temps and humidity. We called her the egg killer she was so bad.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup we need more details. Sorry it happened


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I understand your frustration tenn. my first shot was a failure too besides the the 2 my broody hen hatched. I was so bummed out and I was like I don't want to do this anymore. But I recently got a frizzle rooster so now I'm thinking let's give it another shot lol. My problem was the temperature fluctuation. So I think I'm gonna set the incubator up in the kitchen this time because I believe that is where temps stay the most constant. Don't give up. I hope if you try again your next hatch is successful. Keep us posted!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I have the incubator going I keep it in my kitchen because it's in the middle of the house,away from windows and doors and out in the open so I don't "forget" about it.Hatches are not a given thing.I've had as many as 30 hatch and as little as 1 hatch.This year I incubated 27 eggs and 6 hatched.So don't feel bad and you can always try again,


----------



## tenn1207 (Nov 29, 2015)

I pretty much know where I went wrong. I built my own incubator out of a styrofoam cooler and it was really hard to keep a constant temp and humidity. I'm done with the DIY incubator I'm going to buy one. Thanks everybody !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry tenn. Yes life is easier with an incubator.


----------



## cviola2005 (Mar 2, 2016)

Some DIY projects are better left to for the pros to build. Maybe incubation is too specific of a process for a "Simple, Cheap DIY Incubator" to be a part of. But then again, I don't know how you built it, how long it took, where you placed it...etc.

It may not be the DIY incubators fault. I'd suggest trying again, this time with better temperature managability.


----------

